# When I right click in a folder to create a new item, many options are missing?



## Mark1982 (Sep 24, 2006)

When I right click in a folder's window and highlight "New", the only option I have is to create a new folder.

But when I visit the folder created for my documents and right click, many more options are available, such as create text file.

Does Windows 7 handle folders a bit differently? Maybe I don't have permission to create certain types of items in folders unless I change a setting?

Thank you!
Mark


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Where are you when you are clicking on a folder? If I'm in my Documents Library, then that's all that I can see also.


----------



## Mark1982 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi there!

Using Windows explorer, I browse to a directory such as D:\Applications\My folder\ and right click on the middle of the empty open window. Under "New", only "Folder" is available.

If I open up the folder that Windows 7 generates for my documents and right click inside there, then I can view a whole load of different options under "New".

Thank you!
Mark


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't have the same setup as you do (I don't have a D: drive at all, nor an Applications folder) But I get the single entry when working in my Libraries, and get the multiple entries when I'm inside the folders - so I'd have to suppose that the behavior that you're seeing is normal.

Let's wait and see if anyone else can help substantiate this behavior....


----------



## Mark1982 (Sep 24, 2006)

Curious, so how does one go about creating a new text document, for example? I suppose you could create it in a folder where you can click New > New text document, then copy/paste it to the desired folder!

Surely there's a setting which will enable all "new item" actions in all folders? Anyone know of such a thing?


----------



## inkzoid (Nov 15, 2010)

The same thing occurs on my system too.

Under the C:\ directory, only NEW >> Library is available
Under Libraries, only NEW >> Folder is available
Under Libraries\Documents, a whole ton of options are available.

Win7 Home Premium 64-bit


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Same here.

Open a Notepad and save it to the desired location -
START | type *note*


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks folks! 

Well, the consensus is that this is the way that the OS operates. It'd be nice to know a bit more about context menus and how they work - but my plate is awfully full right now. Anyone else care to give it a go?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Are you sure you have the folder selected in the left pane?
If you have the root of the drive selected, you can only create a folder, as users are not allowed to create files in the root of the drive.

Same in System Folders such as Program Files, Users, and Windows.

I have all the *New* options in folders I've created, like C:\Icons, C:\Scripts, E:\Test, etc, as well as the folders _in_ the Libraries.


----------



## Mark1982 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank you for the help, guys! 

I've solved my little quandary! I right clicked on a folder which I wanted to create documents in, and then set "Full Access" to all users. Now I can create any kind of document in these folders.

I'm sure I would've been aware of this had I been a Vista user, apparently it's the same for that operating system too? I've been on XP for the past several years.

A question though: Where does Windows 7 save this information? When you change attributes to a folder such as security settings, does it make changes to the file and folder, or does it save this information to somewhere else?

Because, I imagine that if I did a fresh install of Windows 7 again in the future, they'd be set to limited user access again? Or would I be incorrect?

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

The ACL (Access Control List) is stored in the Master File Table in the Security Descriptor attribute for the file or folder.
It's not stored with the file itself.
Depending on which program you are using, if you are copying the file to another location that is NTFS, you can choose to copy all or part of the Security Descriptor.
If you move the file though, the permissions will be moved with it.

Most files/folders simply inherit permissions from the parent folder(s) unless you explicitly define a permission. If you re-install the OS, the explicitly defined permissions won't be of much use though. Users and Groups are identified not just by name, but by the SID (Security ID) of the system, and a RID (Relative ID) assigned when the user/group is created. The SID is randomly generated when the OS is installed, so a re-install will change that. This is why you have to Take Ownership of some files/folders on other drives if you re-install, or move the drive to another PC.


----------

